# Power Steering Belt Rubbing Noise



## wsba (Jul 28, 2009)

Recently I changed out the alternator in my 1997 Maxima. During the process I also changed the serpentine belt and the power steering belt. The belts then starting making a lot of noise, almost like an intermittent chirping sound. I brought the car to a dealer and they changed the belts. The sound was gone at first, but the sound quickly returned.

The sound seems to come from the power steering belt. I took the belts off and cleaned all the pulleys with a wire brush. I also made sure the alternator and other components were in there tight. Then I put the old power steering belt back on along with the new serpentine belt.

It sounds alot better after doing this, but the sound is still there. It makes no sound when the engine is cool, but it does make the sound when it begins to warm up. Its no longer a high pitched chirping noise, but more like a lower rubbing noise. I have tried tightening the belt even more, but it doesn't help the sound (it may be actually making it worse?). I also do not seem to have lost any of the power steering.

Any thoughts on what this could be and a solution?


----------



## wsba (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok, it sounds like it may not be coming from the belt itself but from the main pulley. The rubbing noise comes and goes every few minutes. When the rubbing noise isn't occurring there is a very audible dinging noise. Could this be the balancer?


----------

